# Sling TV ABC Family On Demand Options?



## paragon (Nov 15, 2007)

We are considering dropping our DIRECTV and going just with streaming services, but one channel that our family is using that haven't quite figured out is ABC Family. It doesn't look like you get new episodes of ABC Family using Hulu Plus, so I was looking at Sling TV, but it doesn't look like Sling offers WATCH ABC Family (and even if they did, it doesn't look any of Roku, Apple TV or Amazon Fire TV have the WATCH ABC Family app), so I am wondering if anybody who has Sling TV can tell me how complete Sling's ABC Family on demand offerings are (i.e. how quickly are new episodes posted and how long are they available for)? Thanks in advance if anybody can provide any info.


----------

